# Endurance found



## Freo

Shackleton’s ship the Endurance has been located. Remarkable state of preservation and looks like it was sunk a few years ago not 107 years ago.

Endurance: Shackleton's lost ship is found in Antarctic Endurance: Shackleton's lost ship is found in Antarctic


----------



## shiploversa

the endurance was found in 3008 meters in the weddell sea by the sa aghulhas


----------



## makko

Remarkable! Thanks.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## vmr

Amazing !! Great Pics And What A Story Of Shackletons epic journey Thanks For Posting VMR.


----------



## barry john macauley

Thomas Crean sailed with Shackleton to South Georgia from Elephant Island to seek help. He also had been on the ill fated Scott expedition of 1910 and was instrumental in saving the life, along with W. Lashly of Edward Evans, Scotts second in command, on their return journey from the Polar Plateau. Truly remarkable times and remarkable men.


----------



## rustytrawler

A man from Hull called Green was Shackletons cook on that expedition right up to the 1970s he used to show his slides in Hull schools,there was also another three men from hull went with him ,i think one was called cheetham


----------



## Dimples82

Its good to hear that the wreck is not to be disturbed or any 'plunder' retrieved from it, and will not become a victim as with other famous vessel wrecks.


----------



## rustytrawler

Ithink all will be safe down there


----------



## Dimples82

rustytrawler said:


> Ithink all will be safe down there


 I hope you are right


----------



## Rod Clarke

Dimples82 said:


> Its good to hear that the wreck is not to be disturbed or any 'plunder' retrieved from it, and will not become a victim as with other famous vessel wrecks.


Pity though that they could not retrieve the remainder of Hurley's wonderful glass plate negs left aboard.This would be important for historic archives & reference.


----------



## gjgeracci846

I don't think they will disturb it!
Then Who Knows. They didn't leave Titanic alone even after her being stated as a gravesite.The plunderers moved into the debris field like Maggots on a corpse!!


----------



## taffe65

Switching from sea to air just to give you an example of people's lack of respect for gravesites, there's numerous aircraft crash sites mainly during the 2nd World War era up in the Black Mountain area where I walk regularly with my wife (western end of brecon beacons). The remains of the aircraft where servicemen died are rapidly diminishing as "persons unknown " take a bit for whatever reason?









Remains of a Wellington bomber crewed by Canadian servicemen on Carreg Goch which we walk to quite often, we're not morbid or anything it's just beautiful up there. Aren't some people strange.


----------

